# Formula companies



## michaelasmommy (Aug 2, 2005)

So are all formula companies bad? If you have to use it, are any of them less bad? I'm so uneducated on this!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I'd think Baby's Own Organic would be better. You can buy it at Whole Foods.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

If you're looking at an ethical point of view, I'd avoid Nestle, Wyeth, Abbott, and Mead-Johnson. Look for someone small and independent.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

In Canada, there is President's Choice formula, which is fairly inexpensive. It is made by a company called PBM Nutritionals in Vermont, which claims to be

Quote:

the only U.S. manufacturer in the infant formula category that adheres to both U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) guidelines and a stringent set of quality-assurance regulations set by the International Organization for Standardization.
I have no way of knowing if those claims are true or not. I assume they also have a formula sold in the U.S.


----------



## Tradd (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabadger* 
In Canada, there is President's Choice formula, which is fairly inexpensive. It is made by a company called PBM Nutritionals in Vermont, which claims to be I have no way of knowing if those claims are true or not. I assume they also have a formula sold in the U.S.

President's Choice products are sold in the US at Jewel grocery stories in the Midwest. Jewel is owned by Albertson's, but not sure if PC products are sold in other Albertson owned stores.


----------



## oregonmama79 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
I'd think Baby's Own Organic would be better. You can buy it at Whole Foods.

Yup-this is the only organic formula that I have found that does not contain the DHA/ARA stuff. That stuff is not good for babe as it is created using a hexane solvent. This formula indicates that is a toodler formula but my doc said it was okay to use under 12 months if needed.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Aug 2, 2005)

I've been using the Private selection organic from Dillons (Kroger). It is made by PBM Nutritionals. We're trying to wean to formula, for medical reasons, and I am feeling so guilty trying to find something healthy for her.


----------

